# New addition to the family



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Got tired of spilling fuel and decided it was time to upgrade. My first impression is this thing is built like a tank. I can't wait to put it to good use this year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What did that cost? I love a solid gas can. They seem hard to come by.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@pennstater2005 I spent $53.73 from amazon on her. This is the 5 gallon one


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I like these. Simple, built like a tank. 5 gallon model available for around $35.

https://youtu.be/6UHHuVGtFGI


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I like these. Simple, built like a tank. 5 gallon model available for around $35.


I like these too, but have never been able to get the "no-spill" feature to work right. It's a good can nonetheless.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a 1 gallon with that nozzle for my trimmer. I love it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I like a good gas can too. Does that have a pump? I am interested in not having to lift five gallons of gasoline these days.
I have a no spill Jill can but I haven't used it yet. I have a couple of five gallon Jerry Cans. They were either Eagle or Justrite.
But they don't seem to make them any more.

On the other hand, UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES buy THIS piece of doodoo:

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/faqs/browse/briggs-and-stratton-smart-fill-gas-can.html

It aggravated my son so much he poured the gas into another can and cut it up. I investigated it post mortem and 
realized that they have achieved a gas can that actually requires an instructional video. Must have been a committee design. Absolutely the dumbest thing I have ever bought.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I like these. Simple, built like a tank. 5 gallon model available for around $35.


This is the one I have currently. One 2.5 gallon and one 1.25 gallon. I have other various crappy ones that I need to get rid of.

@Fistertondeluxe Buy once cry once. I'll be checking those out. I would like some smaller versions preferably the 1.25 gallon if available. That way I don't keep too much gas on hand and it is generally fresher that way as well.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Got tired of spilling fuel and decided it was time to upgrade. My first impression is this thing is built like a tank. I can't wait to put it to good use this year.


I was about to post on your Instagram that you needed to do a review for the forum 
👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻

I will most likely be in need of a new can this year. Have to imagine this is what I will be getting.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I like these. Simple, built like a tank. 5 gallon model available for around $35.
> ...


Try pressing the button to vent any built up pressure before pouring. That's the most common issue I hear/see.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > Got tired of spilling fuel and decided it was time to upgrade. My first impression is this thing is built like a tank. I can't wait to put it to good use this year.
> ...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > Got tired of spilling fuel and decided it was time to upgrade. My first impression is this thing is built like a tank. I can't wait to put it to good use this year.
> ...


Also @Fistertondeluxe ,

I will be watching with a bit of interest as my first impression after seeing these was "waaaay to complicated for this guy" :lol:

The only improvement I'd like over No Spill Jill's cans (you're welcome fellas....) would be pour speed. That's pretty easily rectified but I'd be interested in an OEM solution.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@MasterMech

No spill Jill's cans are great.

No problems in my eyes.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought a few of these Old School Fuel Spouts several years ago from Tractor Supply to convert some of my new POS gas cans that I just bought as those EPA valves are a PIA to use as you all know. They are real simple to install and you can fill up a tank with fuel in no time without having to push any buttons :thumbup:

I also have one of these Eagle 1 Gallon Steel gas can that I use for all my Stihl equipment, it's a great gas can but it's a little awkward filling it up.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've been using a racing fuel can and spout for the last 4 years. None of that EPA BS to worry about and no spills either.

I do always get strange comments from the gas station attendants when I get it filled. That's been the only downside.

(Yes, I have to get it filled. It's illegal to pump your own gas in NJ.)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

chrismar said:


> (Yes, I have to get it filled. It's illegal to pump your own gas in NJ.)


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I've been using a racing fuel can and spout for the last 4 years. None of that EPA BS to worry about and no spills either.
> 
> I do always get strange comments from the gas station attendants when I get it filled. That's been the only downside.
> 
> (Yes, I have to get it filled. It's illegal to pump your own gas in NJ.)


What's the fine for pumping your own gas?

I had a friend from Oregon(who has the same stupid law) that drove from Oregon to NC after he got out of training in the Army and when he stopped to get fuel in another state, he pulled up to the pump and just sat there waiting for someone to come pump the gas for him :lol: He finally figured it out and pumped his own gas :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So if it is -10f there is no need to get out of car?

Ive pumped my own gas in NJ while traveling. How is this enforce?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Correct, -10, no worries. Stay in and wait.

It isn't really enforced, at least not that I've experienced. There's been a few circumstances where I'm running late, or at the Mrs' urging, I've pumped my own gas in NJ.

@Mightyquinn Fines start at $50 and go up to $500 for multiple offenders.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Just found this gem from an article when NJ became the only state to keep gas pumping illegal (after Oregon started allowing it last year) [_emphasis mine_]:



> *Q: What is the penalty if you are caught pumping your own gas?*
> 
> A: We asked Thomas Wright, a spokesman for the state labor department, and he said violators face a fine that ranges between $50 and $250 for a first offense and fines up to $500 for subsequent offenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is a durability test of sorts. Helped with my decision on this. 
https://youtu.be/66P08f2qpfc


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The only problem with those if they are left in the sun they can implode. Not like explosion style but bent inwards. So just don't leave it in the sun.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been really happy with the 2 1/2 gallon Eagle can I got last year. Dead simple and should last a long time. I do have to keep it up high since the kids could open it if they wanted, but it is no big deal.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


>


_All_ the cans in that video look great.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Nice one. The thing that got me was I've never seen sweet tea dispensed that way in restaurants. It's evident they didn't use StaBil, because that looks like some lacquered gasoline!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I use JustRite cans with the built in Nozzle. I have a 2.5 gallon for mix and a 5 gallon for gas. They work very well and are roughly the same price range.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Got tired of spilling fuel and decided it was time to upgrade. My first impression is this thing is built like a tank. I can't wait to put it to good use this year.


I sent the wife to get a No-Spill model and she got this one instead....I really like it


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not really sure what they are selling in that video but


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I've been using a racing fuel can and spout for the last 4 years. None of that EPA BS to worry about and no spills either.
> 
> I do always get strange comments from the gas station attendants when I get it filled. That's been the only downside.
> 
> (Yes, I have to get it filled. It's illegal to pump your own gas in NJ.)


Hold on hold on....you're telling me grass grows in new jersey? I thought it was nothing but scattered heroin needles and guidos everywhere......


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Hold on hold on....you're telling me grass grows in new jersey? I thought it was nothing but scattered heroin needles and guidos everywhere......


:laughing: They don't call it the "garden state" for nothin'! If all you see is oil refineries and benny's, cool, I'm happy to let you see just that.


----------

